# My hedgehog is only eating his meal worms, not his pellets



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

Iv'e had my hedgehog for a year and he's been eating his exotic nutrition pellets just fine, but now he only eats his meal worms and 1-2 pellets, I've given other bugs and know that cat food is better, but last week when i was going to have the premium cat food they didn't have a small sample bag so i got him the pellets, he's eaten his pellets for all of his life, is it a bad batch, are they stale, i recently finished swimming (and school much early this summer) so could it be the time I'm feeding him, could he have a problem with his teeth or throat?And if he has a problem like that, are there any hedgehog vets in Chicago? Also, how much of blue buffalo wilderness pellets should I feed my hedgehog and what flavor? Please help and PLEASE reply.


----------



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

It's a new batch too.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Try soaking his kibbles in chicken broth or melon juice before serving it. Too much mealies can either be fattening or may cause constipation due to too much chitin. If it still doesn't eat dry catfood try the wet ones in pouches


----------



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

thanks, Tongue Flicker. I will that tonight, i also just got some cat food, it is Blue buffalo wilderness, i got a small bag for him to try it but i don't know how to give him if you please tell me. Thank's again!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Here, give this a read to make sure the cat food you got has the correct nutritional values

https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/for...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

In terms of amount, you should free-fed. About two tablespoons is a good starting point, if it's all gone by the morning then offer more than two tablespoons or if there is a lot left then reduce the amount so you are not wasting too much food, as any uneaten food should be thrown out the following night, bowl washed and refilled with fresh food.

If you're introducing a new food, please do so very slowly. Sudden changes to food can trigger food strikes. A good switching phase is to add 25% new food in with the old food for about 1-2weeks then if no issues and is eating the new food ok and no green poops, increase to 50% new food and 50% old food and so on. If your hog goes on food strike for more than 24hrs, you'll need to start syringe feeding him, they can quickly deteriorate.

So have you changed the time you are feeding him and now he is eating less? I'd just try feeding him at the previous times you were feeding but unless they were drastically different times I wouldn't think this would make much of a difference. The bag could have gone stale if left unsealed or sometimes ingredients change which put hedgies off it. That's why most people use a mix of 2-3 types of kibbles so if there's an issue with one, the hedgehog will likely still eat the other types.

In terms of vets in your area, please search on the Internet for exotics vets in your area. It is always a good idea to have a vet lined up in case an emergency arises.


----------



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

thanks


----------

